

iPhone App Sales After 3 Months - jcollins
http://blog.beetlebugsoftware.com/post/98705883/3-months-lateritit

======
HeyLaughingBoy
This is a useful app and certainly worth more than $4.99 to most people who
need it. I wish he annotated the graph to show how sales numbers varied with
the sales price.

Personally, I'd have a separate site that marketed the product and then
directed purchasers to the AppStore. Getting less than $19.99 for something
this useful is ridiculous! Make it easy to use with automatic whiteboard
cleanup, annotations, and target it to the right industry and it should be
worth a lot more.

~~~
jcollins
That's a good suggestion to annotate the graph to show price changes. I'll
whip one up and post it later. Thanks.

~~~
hboon
This sounds like the type of software in the App store that can set a high
price and supply a free version. How about a $14.99-ish price and a free
version that does everything but stamps it with a watermark? It's a perfect
demo which shows the full functionality yet the users will not be able to use
it without paying.

------
hedgehog
Have you considered doing something similar for business cards?

~~~
jasongullickson
It's hard to do this for business cards due to the combination of low-
resolution of the built-in camera and the focal length of the lens.

It's possible using something like Griffin's Clarifi (macro lens), but you
can't count on everyone having one.

~~~
jcollins
Exactly. I'm optimistic the next major revision of the iPhone hardware will
have a better camera so maybe then.

------
wmblaettler
I'm sorry if this is a redundant question on HN, but what did you use to
create the graphs?

~~~
jcollins
They're from AppViz. It's an application for the Mac that parses App Store
reports and generates graphs/etc from them.

<http://www.ideaswarm.com/products/appviz/>

~~~
there
those graphs look really similar to the protochart defaults

<http://deensoft.com/lab/protochart/index.php>

